# Small (2000ish watts) Generator Opinions



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm considering getting a genset in the 2000ish vicinity. No, I cannot afford a Honda. I would love one but it ain't happening. I already have a bigger genset. This would be to run one thing, a portable A/C unit for the wife, about 900 to 1100 watts, at night during power outages. We're talking 90 degrees and 95% humidity here in SW Florida. 

I know an inverter would be nice mostly for the noise reduction. But the more research I do, it seems a lot of them are not really that quiet. And I'd like to get something that will run close to 8 hours on a tank of gas. I only sleep 6 hours but I'd like a little buffer. I'm not running a 7500W all night for one thing.

Sooo, any opinions/experience with something in that size range, inverter or regular? 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m sure you can afford a Honda 2000. ‘Cause they’re all used, not new anymore. Bide your time and you might find a good deal on one. You’ll never regret it... Dutchy


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

What's the general budget you're looking at? That's going to help narrow down the search. 

There are some pretty nice units out there although Dutch is right. Honda is the gold standard of small gensets if you have the coin.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I have the EU7000is, but for a smaller unit I would get a Honda EU2200i or a used EU2000i. Buy once, cry once is the way I always roll. My thought is that if I can't afford the most reliable model with the best reviews at a higher price, then I certainly can't afford a cheaper unit and all the potential future problems that may come with it. I look at backup power as insurance, not really a material purchase, though Honda will usually retain a good percentage of it's value over time if ever you need to sell it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Bluwolf said:


> I'm considering getting a genset in the 2000ish vicinity. No, I cannot afford a Honda. I would love one but it ain't happening. I already have a bigger genset. This would be to run one thing, a portable A/C unit for the wife, about 900 to 1100 watts, at night during power outages. We're talking 90 degrees and 95% humidity here in SW Florida.
> 
> I know an inverter would be nice mostly for the noise reduction. But the more research I do, it seems a lot of them are not really that quiet. And I'd like to get something that will run close to 8 hours on a tank of gas. I only sleep 6 hours but I'd like a little buffer. I'm not running a 7500W all night for one thing.
> 
> ...


hey check out the new inverter air con units as well!!
they are making window and role units now!!
pm if you need links!
getting ready to switch over the units here to the new systems..
yea we get high humidity here in Iowa as well...
hard to breath with all that water in the air! lol!


----------



## fewpop (Sep 3, 2019)

I have one of the A-iPower 2000/1600 watt inverters with Yamaha motor previously sold by Costco which has given me no problems. It is actually very quiet.

Here is a link to one of the newer models with 2300/1800 watt rating and the Yamaha motor. I have no affiliation with A-iPower or Costco btw.



https://www.costco.com/a-ipower-powered-by-yamaha-inverter-generator.product.100653776.html


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

fewpop said:


> I have one of the A-iPower 2000/1600 watt inverters with Yamaha motor previously sold by Costco which has given me no problems. It is actually very quiet.
> 
> Here is a link to one of the newer models with 2300/1800 watt rating and the Yamaha motor. I have no affiliation with A-iPower or Costco btw.
> 
> ...


That looks like a great lower cost option. Yamaha makes some decent engines.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd look at Champion or Firman, seems they're both made in the same factory in China and have good ratings and warranties. I'm actually looking at a Firman as a spare.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

My bigger generator is a Champion and I'm very happy with it. I will have to look at those.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a Firman 3650. I haven't had a chance to use it much since we've had no serious weather events that knocked out power for any length of time. But it feels like a solid generator for the money.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Bluwolf said:


> I know an inverter would be nice mostly for the noise reduction. But the more research I do, it seems a lot of them are not really that quiet.


They are a LOT quieter, especially in that size. But then I have the Honda.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

For the ~2000w segment the champions look pretty good. Duel fuel out of the box with a font facing control panel.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

A lot of the Chinese 2200w generators have a 80cc engine. Heck, it might even be the same one. There are reviews of them barely able to hit that power figure, and an air-conditioner can certainly spike upon startup. Now, I know there is no _direct_ correlation between engine size and output, but the experts at Honda felt a 121cc engine was required in their model. Just sayin'.

Here is one example:


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> For the ~2000w segment the champions look pretty good. Duel fuel out of the box with a font facing control panel.


I started looking at them after exmar mentioned it. And specifically the the dual fuels. My bigger genset is a Champion dual fuel and I love it. The pricing doesn't seem too bad either.

I was thinking Dutchy might be right about a used Honda 2000. There were 2 of them on the local Craigslist. One guy wanted $750, the other wanted $999. I don't think I can justify an unknown used for that kind of money when I can get a Champion dual fuel with warranty for $549. Not when it's only going to get used for the occasional power outage. 

Besides, the gas capacity is not enough to run it for the 7 or 8 hours at 50 or 60% power overnight that I want it for. But a 20 lb propane tank would be.


----------



## Jump (Nov 19, 2020)

Robh said:


> A lot of the Chinese 2200w generators have a 80cc engine. Heck, it might even be the same one. There are reviews of them barely able to hit that power figure, and an air-conditioner can certainly spike upon startup. Now, I know there is no _direct_ correlation between engine size and output, but the experts at Honda felt a 121cc engine was required in their model. Just sayin'.
> 
> Here is one example:


Bigger is always better. But Yamaha is satisfied with a 79cc engine in their 2000 watt inverter generator.

Jump


----------

